# New York State home bakery question



## rikithasta (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone here has a 20-C exemption in New York State (outside of the NYC counties). I would like to sell at farmers markets, but I'm a little confused on certain exempted bakery goods.

Specifically, I would like to make quick breads containing fruits and vegetables, such as zucchini bread. The rules on this seems to be fuzzy, as they do contain vegetables but do not need to be refrigerated. 

So is anyone here able to? My county has very few restrictions beyond the state level. I know this is a very specific question but I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't know the laws on this, but I have some friends who make various things and are licensed to sell them in NY. Here is a link I found that may help you: NY State Exemption for home processors new?. Read the whole thread, farther down one poster gave some good info. Good luck! Let us know how you make out with this.


----------



## spruceglen (May 1, 2013)

Hi! I'm in NYS, too... looking into the same thing. Here's a link I found. http://www.agriculture.ny.gov/FS/consumer/processor.html

I think that any quick breads are considered potentially hazardous because they never reach such a high temperature inside that the fruit would be completely cleared of bacteria. So even though we think they don't need refrigeration, the state thinks that they should in order to be kept completely safe. :-( Sorry about that! 

My interest has been in doing meat pies. I love making chicken and beef pot pie, and with our own meat, I've often thought that maybe they would sell. But it's such a huge set of hoops to jump through!


----------

